# Water retention or fat?



## bookstar (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello,

I am wondering why it is that when right after I exercise (cardio) and/or weight lift, I get a skinnier more chiseled look (only for a while). Then after a couple hours my "man boobs" and stomach get fatty or more jiggly again. I seem skinny after a workout but fat after a couple hours. Why is this?
How can I achieve the chiseled look all the time? I feel I have to workout 24 hours a day for me not to look jiggly, bloated, or fatter.

Could it be water retention? If so, how do I rid of it and keep the chiseled look after a workout longer? My real problem is the man boobs though. They look flat and chiseld after a workout but I can almost where a size A braw after 2 or 3 hours. Wierd!

Any ideas? Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## goob (Sep 29, 2007)

It's called the "pump".  When blood rushes to your muscles, swelling them up, hence iving a more chizelled look.

You can't extend the pump unfortunately.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2007)

Speaking of water weight, I have a water weight question..

During weigh ins at sport events like MMA (UFC), a week before they weigh in, i am told that the last pounds being lost is water weight.  During this time, are they consuming *lots *of water?  

OR

Do they dehydrate themselves before the weigh in?


----------



## Yanick (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know how MMA'ers do it, but BB'ers load with water and sodium a couple of days before then cut water/Na and take Potassium to drop the water. Very unhealthy and hinders performance drastically.

To the original poster, that kind of stuff happens to everyone. If you are concerned just drop some fat via clean, hypocaloric diet.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Speaking of water weight, I have a water weight question..
> 
> During weigh ins at sport events like MMA (UFC), a week before they weigh in, i am told that the last pounds being lost is water weight.  During this time, are they consuming *lots *of water?
> 
> ...



most of them consume little to now water and the sit in the fucking sauna and sweat it out in their stupid silver suit.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Speaking of water weight, I have a water weight question..
> 
> During weigh ins at sport events like MMA (UFC), a week before they weigh in, i am told that the last pounds being lost is water weight.  During this time, are they consuming *lots *of water?
> 
> ...




They dehydrate like crazy. 

Usually they weigh in the night before the fight, seriously dehydrated and dieted, and then they 'pig out' to re-hydrate and get ready for the fight. 

You name it, they use it to dehydrate. 

Slightly different from bodybuilders, as bodybuilders have to keep the water off, and saunas do not work before a comp as it pulls the water to under the skin, blurring the muscle definition.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> most of them consume little to now water and the sit in the fucking sauna and sweat it out in their stupid silver suit.



They had a TUF marathon on Spike a week ago and I watching the episode where a fighter didnt make the weigh in.  They had him wearing a sweat suit in the sauna while pedaling on a cycle that was in the sauna with them!

With that episode in mind, I began to wonder about what I read on here.  "Drink water to lose water weight."  I guess when it comes down to sports' events, drastic measure have to be taken.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> They had a TUF marathon on Spike a week ago and I watching the episode where a fighter didnt make the weigh in.  They had him wearing a sweat suit in the sauna while pedaling on a cycle that was in the sauna with them!
> 
> With that episode in mind, I began to wonder about what I read on here.  "Drink water to lose water weight."  I guess when it comes down to sports' events, drastic measure have to be taken.



Two different Scenarios, and objectives.


----------



## GloriaColeman (Feb 25, 2013)

The term water retention accumulation of fluid in the circulatory system or within the tissues or cavities of the body.  Water is found both inside and outside the body?s cells. It forms part of the blood, helping to carry the blood cells around the body and keeping oxygen and important nutrients in solution so that they can be taken up by tissues such as glands, bone and muscle. Even the organs and muscles are mostly water. To get help for water retention you can visit expelis reviews.


----------

